# Bit of fun with photoshop



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LoL ...yes i am soooo rusty its not even funny!

but i entered my lil Hm in a fun photoshop contest.. I liked it so much i figured i would post it here ^^

How about you guys?! Can you PS some of your fishies?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That is pretty good stuff.

My PS skills are lacking, I just downloaded it again 2 days ago after a couple years. I guess I gotta go back onto the tutorial sites :S


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL thats great stuff...


----------

